# Pink shell



## k_fairfield (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello my tortoise has this pink bit on its shell. It's only popped up in the last day or so after I moved it into its new home. New substrate has been put in too. Not sure if you can see properly but it's only the bit under its head.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you tell us more info about the tortoise (housing, soaks, diet, schedule)? Pictures also are very helpful.
Also where you are located and how long you've had the tortoise. 
Unfortunately, pink on the shell is not a good sign.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 27, 2016)

How do you keep her? What temps? Humidity? Diet? Enclosure? Lighting/heat lamps? Do you soak her? How is her appetite? Activity? How's her pee/poo? Can't really tell by the picture but pink spots on shell can indicate septicemia (blood poisoning usually from infection). If she is lethargic, not eating well, don't wait, take her to good reptile vet asap.


----------



## k_fairfield (Jun 28, 2016)

Feed prorep sort of bundled together food atm until I start growing my own sprinkled with calcium dust. It lives in a new table I've just built and has only started showing since then. Have uvb bulb on for about 10 hours a day


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 28, 2016)

Coukd you also answer all of Pearlys questions? And provide more pictures of your tortoise as well as their enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2016)

Your little baby looks terribly dry. Do you have a moistened substrate in the habitat? Do you soak the tortoise in warm water daily?


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jun 30, 2016)

Pearly said:


> How do you keep her? What temps? Humidity? Diet? Enclosure? Lighting/heat lamps? Do you soak her? How is her appetite? Activity? How's her pee/poo? Can't really tell by the picture but pink spots on shell can indicate septicemia (blood poisoning usually from infection). If she is lethargic, not eating well, don't wait, take her to good reptile vet asap.


The septicemia possibility was also something I was wondering about.


----------



## jockma (Jul 3, 2016)

I would bring her in to a vet immediately.

The septicemia cases on here and other forums are pretty varied. Sometimes the tort is lethargic and sickly before the red/pink marks appear, sometimes the tort acts alright for a while with the pink spots and then their health rapidly begins to fail. I wouldn't take any chances here.


----------



## jockma (Jul 3, 2016)

I would also soak her to remove the residue from the substrate and take a picture so we can see the red markings more clearly.


----------



## k_fairfield (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry for not responding. A couple of days after posting this. The day of the vet, i woke up and it had died. Bert is still going strong and steadily putting on weight but unfortunately I didn't have the knowledge to save Ernie in time. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd take the tort to a vet asap. Hope to hear she's better, soon.

Please answer @Pearly 's questions.

And of course, a very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kasia (Aug 17, 2016)

k_fairfield said:


> Sorry for not responding. A couple of days after posting this. The day of the vet, i woke up and it had died. Bert is still going strong and steadily putting on weight but unfortunately I didn't have the knowledge to save Ernie in time. Thanks for all the help!


I know it's too late but for others I would say it's a case studie of septicemia. Even if you got her to the Vet ASAP it was probably too late. Hugs for you, keep a close eye on your other shell baby, improve its conditions so it will not happen again.


----------

